# Daylight Saving Time - Set your clocks forward.



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

For those of you who have to observe Daylight Saving Time, don't forget to set your clocks forward 1 hour tonight before you go to bed.  If you have timers on lights, don't forget to reset those, too.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 7, 2009)

And check or replace the batteries in your smoke detectors.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, GrillingFool.  I meant to add that.  Very important.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Hour 1 Hour earlier!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my, I need to stay more in touch with what's happening in the world.  I forgot all about it.  Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks, katie!!


----------



## JohnL (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 7, 2009)

Until I saw this tread I had forgotten about it.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

Currently in Panamá for a while. Being only 8 degrees of latitude from the equator, we never change for Daylight Savings Time. But thanks for the heads up, as our family and friends will be changing their times. Important for making phone calls.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 7, 2009)

Clocks set one hour ahead.  Check

Replace batteries in smoke detectors.  Check

Feel like I get to go to bed an hour earlier tomorrow night.  Check


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 7, 2009)

I despise the havoc this does to my body clock twice every year!  I don't care if we're permanently on or off so long as it's permanent!  

But thanks for the heads up!  We're in denial so we won't be chasing clocks until tomorrow


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

lindatooo said:


> I despise the *havoc this does to my body clock *twice every year!  I don't care if we're permanently on or off so long as it's permanent!
> 
> But thanks for the heads up!  We're in denial so we won't be chasing clocks until tomorrow




I know what you mean.  It used to drive Buck and me crazy, too.  Then, we discovered that if we set our clocks ahead early in the day, even in the morning, on Saturday, we felt very little deprivation.  Been doing it ever since and don't really notice the change.

Now, this doesn't work for everyone, especially those who must work on Saturday, etc., but it worked for us because we were/are able to set our schedule.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

It stays Standard Eastern Time here. Ho hum. No scurrying around for us, changing all those clocks. :applause:


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

Another suggestion from Bobby Flay is to check your dried spices.  If you bought them before the last time you changed the clocks, you'll probably need to chuck them. I thought that was an interesting thought process but it makes sense since spices don't last forever.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

It's tonight!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2018)

Fine, thanks, said he in his best Eyore  voice,  I guess I'll do it now and be done with it.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2018)

Ohhh this is always a real celebration for me!! 
I welcome the extra  daylight with open arms every year as I'm one of those really affected  by Seasonal Affective Disorder...SAD. Woo Hoo..happy days are here again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonal_affective_disorder


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 10, 2018)

A favorite day of the year for me...  

Ross


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2018)

As I mentioned in 2009, our clocks, timers, etc. all get moved ahead on Saturday.  In recent years I usually do this about 4 p.m.  We're usually busy with some sort of activity or task and by the time our evening meal is served 
we settle down to an evening of watching TV, we're barely aware of any change.

I've already reset all the light timers and the coffee maker and a few of the clocks in areas we don't frequent much.

'Bout done and expect a smooth transition.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

Outdoor grilling season officially starts tomorrow, for me.   Extra daylight hours when I come home from work.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Outdoor grilling season officially starts tomorrow, for me.   Extra daylight hours when I come home from work.



Bonus, that.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2018)

So right that grilling is another big plus. I hate grilling when it's dark, even with a light.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll be up all night setting the clocks on various systems in our building. I HATE the clock changes.

Although, I get paid for an hour that I'm not here.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

Another one here that looks forward to 'springing ahead'!   I love the longer days and find myself getting a little depressed in fall when DST ends.  

I'm usually done with dinner and kitchen clean up by around 4 all year 'round, often earlier than that.  I just kind of evolved into that schedule somehow, and find it works for me.


----------



## blissful (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'll be up all night setting the clocks on various systems in our building. I HATE the clock changes.
> 
> Although, I get paid for an hour that I'm not here.


That's so cool.
I'll meet you at 2:30 Am, don't be early, don't be late!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2018)

blissful said:


> That's so cool.
> I'll meet you at 2:30 Am, don't be early, don't be late!!!



C'mon over. I'll show you how to run a test show with commercials and all to test if everything is on time. 

And no, you can't write "BLISS RULEZ!!" on the crawl that goes along the bottom of the screen like breaking news.

I've asked.


----------



## blissful (Mar 10, 2018)

Can I write "Bliss Rulez at 2:30 AM"? 
You've asked.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> C'mon over. I'll show you how to run a test show with commercials and all to test if everything is on time.
> 
> *And no, you can't write "BLISS RULEZ!!" on the crawl that goes along the bottom of the screen like breaking news.*
> 
> *I've asked.*


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2018)

blissful said:


> Can I write "Bliss Rulez at 2:30 AM"?
> You've asked.





Ok, well I'll ask again, lol.

But if it goes out on an antenna, sattelite, or streaming,  I don't know you, and you work for NBC. (no one watches NBC anymore...)


----------



## blissful (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## caseydog (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> C'mon over. I'll show you how to run a test show with commercials and all to test if everything is on time.
> 
> And no, you can't write "BLISS RULEZ!!" on the crawl that goes along the bottom of the screen like breaking news.
> 
> I've asked.



Back in the 80s, I did some freelance work in TV. I was floor director for a "faith-based" TV show called _The Herald of Truth_ for a half-dozen episodes. I was hired as a PA, but when they found out I minored in TV/Film in college, I got "promoted." 

As for DST... I LOVE IT!!!

I love having that extra daylight in the evening to work in my garden and cook outside. I have NO problem driving to work for a job in the morning. 

Actually, as a car photographer, the longer evenings work to my favor. I don't have to set up a shot in the dark to be ready for the "magic" light, I can set up in daylight and kick back to wait for the "magic" light at sunset -- and it lasts longer, too. 

Almost all of my clocks will set themselves. I'll have to set the ones on the kitchen appliances -- and on the Tag/Heuer watch I rarely wear. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2018)

you guys are funny!!

For us, we've only lived where DST is NOT observed 
Sometimes that can be confusing, especially here
 in the middle of the desert 
Easy one: it's always 3hours from here to Hawaii -- check 
Now it gets dicey --- are we Mountain Time or Pacific Time?
Well, that depends.
As of later tonight, we'll be the same as Cali, where Mom is ,PST so ... 
that's not exactly 'Spring forward' for us.
Then in the Fall we go back to being the same time as MST

We're AST
Got it?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> you guys are funny!!
> 
> For us, we've only lived where DST is NOT observed
> Sometimes that can be confusing, especially here
> ...



An "extra hour" of unbearable heat is probably not something most folks in Arizona wish for. I hate going there in the summer, even if it is "dry heat," it's still way too hot. 

The only good thing about Arizona in the summer is that the Spa Resorts are dirt cheap. When I have to go there for business in July, I get a room at a sweet resort for close to Motel6 prices, and get a $50 full-hour Swedish massage.  I can tip 50-percent, get a bargain, and make a friend for life. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2018)

caseydog said:


> An "extra hour" of unbearable heat is probably not something most folks in Arizona wish for. I hate going there in the summer, even if it is "dry heat," it's still way too hot.
> 
> *The only good thing about Arizona in the summer is that the Spa Resorts are dirt cheap.* When I have to go there for business in July, I get a room at a sweet resort for close to Motel6 prices, and get a $50 full-hour Swedish massage.  I can tip 50-percent, get a bargain, and make a friend for life.
> 
> CD



HA! 
That is very true Casey, but there is a good thing about AZ in the Summer ...
_Northern Arizona_ 
where everyone flocks, well if you live in Phoenix anyways.
In the Winter we have the Snowbirds from the Nether-regions 
and then in the Summer it's the Valley-folk to cool off.
You couldn't PAY ME to live in the greater Phoenix area, UGH!!!
But we have done the same thing, by that I mean, gone to the resorts in "Snottsdale" for a song and enjoyed the lovely facilities they have to offer.
We don't got them sorts'a things `round here in Cowboyville


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 10, 2018)

I was indifferent to DST when we lived in OH. It was nice to have sunset about 9:05 PM, but with lingering dusk it would still be bright-ish until nearly 10:00 PM. Then we moved to MA. The early sunset (just before 8:30 PM) was annoying, but it was that "what the heck time IS it?" sunrise those first five Aprils that was a real eye-opener. Sunrise at 5:30 AM?  Dawn breaking before 4:00 AM??  I know why some people up this way think that basically moving New England into the Atlantic time zone would be a good idea, but the continental U.S. doesn't need a fifth time zone. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...For us, we've only lived where DST is NOT observed
> Sometimes that can be confusing, especially here
> in the middle of the desert ...


If you lived on an Indian Reservation, you would have DST. Whenever we were in AZ, that fact always amused me. Doesn't take much.  I'll be glad when spring training is over and real baseball games start. The games start at  4:05 PM as I listen to them in the eastern time zone starting tomorrow. Breaks up the day even worse than the 3:05 PM games before DST starts for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz;1542888...there [U said:
			
		

> is a good thing[/U] about AZ in the Summer ...
> _Northern Arizona_
> where everyone flocks, well if you live in Phoenix anyways...


When Goober and I were doing the college visit thing at ASU, the desk clerk in our hotel said that the only reason Flagstaff existed was so that Phoenix people had someplace cool to visit in the hot weather.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 10, 2018)

When is congress gonna repeal the date at which DST starts? The earlier start date was enacted to presumably save energy. I read studies done since the new start date that shows no energy savings.  So why didn't they scrap the new start date? I thought it was supposed to be a 3 year experiment with evaluations afterwards. It might be because we're dealing with politicians?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you lived on an Indian Reservation, you would have DST.



The Navajo Nation follows DST, but not the others in AZ.



Cooking Goddess said:


> When Goober and I were doing the college visit thing at ASU, the desk clerk in our hotel said that_ the only reason Flagstaff existed was so that Phoenix people had someplace cool to visit in the hot weather._



EXACTLY! 
And then reverse that in the Winter when you'll see license plates on cars from the Northern States, Illinois, Michigan, even Alaska!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2018)

If the bill passes and is signed by the gov, this will be the last time Florida will spring ahead.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 11, 2018)

I personally don't care one way or the other - I just wish we all did the same time.  I'ts hard enough with time zones without actually changing the time twice a year in various places!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was indifferent to DST when we lived in OH. It was nice to have sunset about 9:05 PM, but with lingering dusk it would still be bright-ish until nearly 10:00 PM. Then we moved to MA. The early sunset (just before 8:30 PM) was annoying, but it was that "what the heck time IS it?" sunrise those first five Aprils that was a real eye-opener. Sunrise at 5:30 AM?  Dawn breaking before 4:00 AM??  I know why some people up this way think that basically moving New England into the Atlantic time zone would be a good idea, but the continental U.S. doesn't need a fifth time zone. :



None of that would matter if you lived in Alaska.    I don't understand why Alaska even observes Daylight Savings..... I don't think it makes any difference when you're way up there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2018)

roadfix said:


> None of that would matter if you lived in Alaska.    I don't understand why Alaska even observes Daylight Savings..... I don't think it makes any difference when you're way up there.


I'd guess it's to be aligned with most of the rest of the country, for business planning, phone calls, etc.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I'd guess it's to be aligned with most of the rest of the country, for business planning, phone calls, etc.


I think so too.   
But Hawaii does't observe DS.....  perhaps to keep time constant with businesses in Asia?


----------

